
Show HN: My #1 game as a nontechie girl- Word Hookup -hook letters to make words - neha_t
https://www.wordhookup.com
======
neha_t
Hi this is Neha, creator of this word game - Word Hookup. This was my first
dabble in a tech world making a game. Luckily for me it was noticed by Apple
editors, and featured as game of the day some time after launch. Its been a
while since I had launched the game but never got around to posting this here
on HN. Now I am finishing up a new version of this game that merges it with a
crossword layout. I am seeking your feedback on the original gameplay and any
advise on improvements, difficult level etc, would be helpful in improving my
new version!! Here are the links to the original games IOS -
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/word-
hookup/id1467012830?ls=1](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/word-
hookup/id1467012830?ls=1) Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wordhookup...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wordhookup.android)

Here's my original writeup about creating this game -
[https://medium.com/@wordhookup/word-hookup-my-journey-
creati...](https://medium.com/@wordhookup/word-hookup-my-journey-creating-a-
word-game-with-my-kids-a-non-techie-mom-of-3-f5618a31d54c)

------
dmpetrov
It looks like a cool game. A short video on the page might be helpful (like
the one in the blog post).

~~~
neha_t
Thanks for the feedback. Actually, there is a video further down the page, in
the preview section, but it’s probably getting a little lost there. Will make
sense to move it to the top.

------
oldjack
looks interesting, will give it a try!

